# Funkin Stands



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Every Halloween I carve a few Funkins well this year I noticed that I had 42 Funkins carved. So I needed to make 2 stands that could hold them all so this is what I came up with each stand holds 21 Funkins



















Loading a movie soon to show the 21 on the stand


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Awesome work Lotus!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Seriously, those are freakin awesome Lotus! Really nice! I've seen those funkins for a few years and wanted to try carving one. What's the best way to carve them?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thats a great display


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

you have talent!


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, those are fantastic.....!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's really impressive! Looks awesome!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

That's a whole lot of pumpkin carving talent displayed there...way cool.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

holy crap that is a awesome display BRILLIANT !!!!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Lunatic said:


> Seriously, those are freakin awesome Lotus! Really nice! I've seen those funkins for a few years and wanted to try carving one. What's the best way to carve them?


I use a hot kinfe and wood carving tools


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks Lotus. I didn't think it was done with a sawing motion of a knife...that would be a killer task!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dam joe --thats kick ass


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I like all the Johnny Depp characters being right beside each other! Great carving, and what a great stand to proudly display your work!


----------

